# Steinways and Funk



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Obviously Steinways are great for Classical, but how do they fair for Jazz, especially really staccato based funk?

I think Herbie/Chick use Yamaha Pianos. What about Keith J.?

I know Gershwin was a Steinway Artist, and he used lots of jazz in his composition.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks like Herbie is now playing on a Fazioli, at least at home:

"This day has been a great day for me. I am the proud owner of a brand new Fazioli piano. Your pianos can, with the sound of one note, announce the celebration of the freedom and creativity of the human spirit. Please continue doing what you are doing. The artists and listeners will continue to be satisfied." (Sacile 2003):

http://www.fazioli.com/en/references/herbie-hancock


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What about Keith J.?


Not sure about these days, but in the past he always played a Steinway grand, which he often tuned himself. I saw him play a solo concert around 1980. He came on stage before he was scheduled to start and crawled underneath the piano and began tinkering with things. Since the venue was a classical music hall and most of those present were subscribers to a concert package (i.e. they were classical music fans), most people had no idea who he was.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bluecrab said:


> Not sure about these days, but in the past he always played a Steinway grand, which he often tuned himself. I saw him play a solo concert around 1980. He came on stage before he was scheduled to start and crawled underneath the piano and began tinkering with things. Since the venue was a classical music hall and most of those present were subscribers to a concert package (i.e. they were classical music fans), most people had no idea who he was.


There really isn't anything in the Jazz/Fusion world going on right now that captures my attention. I enjoy my Classical performances right now! .


----------

